# free patterns on Herrschners!



## AudreyD (Jan 19, 2011)

This has something for everyone. http://www.herrschners.com/freeprojects.aspx


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks!!


----------



## kkj824 (Sep 3, 2012)

Sust got new catalog from herrshcners and they have lots of yarn on sale.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

thank you nice site forgot i was on kp


----------



## shel01 (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks x


----------



## Abbertonia (Jun 3, 2013)

AudreyD said:


> This has something for everyone. http://www.herrschners.com/freeprojects.aspx


Thank you AudreyD for your suggestion. What a great site this is with some fabulous patterns,all free to download.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thank you, found a couple


----------



## emr521 (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks. Some good patterns. Bookmarked the page


----------



## Kelli aka Mrs.Kravitz (Jan 19, 2013)

Wow! Thank you


----------



## Ann Eales (Oct 8, 2012)

Wow,thank you!


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks for the link. Some very nice patterns.
Hannet


----------



## Kaye3514 (Feb 17, 2013)

Awesome many thanks


----------



## Valanteen (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

They do have a nice variety. Thanks. :-D :thumbup:


----------



## RubyW17 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

